# Sticky  Please read before posting!



## lhczth

This forum is for critiquing structure and movement. All dogs/puppies must be stacked with photos taken from the side. Other photos that show them moving, from the front, back, and head shots are also allowed, but a stacked photo must be included.

Please see thread on stacking dogs HERE for help.

Thank you,

Admin
******


----------

